# Heresy Online Awards are back.



## Viscount Vash

*Awards* ​ 







This is April/May's 2010's award round-up, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the 21 awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Onlines Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.


Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each month, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them. 








*Wreath of Champions*
This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._


*Crest of the Terraforma*
For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

*Mr Pokey, Lord of Petropolis *

*Favour of the Warmaster*
For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time._Awarded by Jezlad only.

*Wraithlord, Viscount Vash*.


*Guilliman's Seal*
For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._

*TheSonofHorus,Tim/Steve, Lash Machine.*


*Fulgrim's Favour*
Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._

*kaede,Grimdarkkommissar*

*The Mark of the Hydra*
Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to the game and upcoming releases._

*BitsnKits,Viscount Vash, Commissar Ploss.
*


*Baton of the Grand Marshal*
For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge.[/I]

*edd_thereaper, fynn, itspug.*


*
Mark of Tzeentch*
For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._

*matthewbaich
*


*Order of the Artificer*
Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

*Blackadder, The Norn Kingdom, couger-w.*

*Mark of Slaanesh*
Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._

*Wraithlord, IntereioVivo
*

*Order of the Astropath*
Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 

*Insignia of the Artisan*
Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

*Alariccantonain*

_*Tithe of the Faithful*_
Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of the gratitudel._ 


*Seal of the Librarian*
Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those who's imagination and takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

*The_Inquisitor, Mossy Toes, Brother Subtle, Lord of the Night, Child-of-the-Emperor.*

*Medallion of the Chosen*
Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._

*tu_shan82*


_*Crest of the Wise*_
For exceptional quality posting on the boards.











_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

*Graf Spee, MaidenManiac*

*Mark of Nurgle*
Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

*bishop5, Captain Galus, Cato Sicarius, chrisman 007, Commissar Ploss,Death 0F Angels, djinn24, Green Knight, humakt, LordWaffles, neilbatte, Syko515, Vanchet, Steel Rain.*

_*Kiss of the Harlequin*_
Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

_*Mark of Khorne*_
Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._

*Bloodhound ,Gore Hunter, Galahad, djinn24, Red Corsairs, Dead.Blue.Clown *

_*Laurels of Victory*_
Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First,Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._


_*Order of the Codicier*_
Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will recieve the Order of the Codicier_.


*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.
Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.*​













​
*Sorry if you feel you have been missed out this time, we may be slow but we will get there eventually.*


----------



## FORTHELION

Congratulations to one and all who recieved their awards.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Well done to those who got awards, it is a sure sign of excellence!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Congratulations all , and Child you definitely deserve Seal of the Librarian.


----------



## fynn

damm cant belive i got a medal for my crap painting............lol.
many thanks for the award peeps


----------



## Ultra111

Congratulations to all winners!

And we need another Army painting challenge.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Doh!*

Ok I made a goof up on the Mark of Nurgle award and duplicated some that had been awarded already.

These duplicates have now been removed and I apologize for any hopes dashed.

Sorry all.

_*Vash.*_


Congratulations to all those that have won an award .


----------



## Graf Spee

hey cool! thanks alot guys.
and cheers to all other rightfully decorated


----------



## dark angel

Congratulations all! Mossy Toes most _definatly_ deserves that, and I have a long list of others I would like to nominate if/when that returns. Now, just have to survive a little while longer, and perhaps I will be cursed....Blessed by Nurgle:laugh:.


----------



## Lord of Petropolis

Thank you, this is great motivation to keep creating game worlds as it will be obviously expected of me now.


----------



## deathbringer

Congratulations to all winners, mossy toes in particular, will we be having a voting thread again or will this simply be at the choice of the mods?


----------



## edd_thereaper

congratualations to all bestowed with an award and thankyou very much for mine 

cheers

edd


----------



## Zodd

Please accept my most sincere congratulations to all the Heresians who have recieved the honours. Well deserved all of You.:clapping:


----------



## TheKingElessar

Congrats to all winners! Good to see the Awards return too.


----------



## Svartmetall

*posting from work*

Congratulations to those who walked off with a gong this time...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

look at me! Two new shiny things! woot! :clapping: :yahoo:

congrats to all who were awarded. Especially those who received Seal of the Librarian. You hold a special place in my eyes. 

CP


----------



## Styro-J

Oh, so these are the guys I should be looking up to?

Seriously, congrats to all the winners! I can only hope to join those ranks some day.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Styro-J said:


> Oh, so these are the guys I should be looking up to?
> 
> Seriously, congrats to all the winners! I can only hope to join those ranks some day.


I can attest, it's a great feeling to be rewarded by your peers in these things. At the same time, going out of your way to TRY to get one of the awards will probably get at least one Mod's back up.


----------



## Styro-J

TheKingElessar said:


> At the same time, going out of your way to TRY...


Effort, eh? Well Here I was hoping for my natural exploits, haha! I'll worm my way into people's hearts, you'll see!:laugh:


----------



## Galahad

Just a note on the Tithe award, we're waiting until the current support drive is over and we've had a chance to check the donation records before we start handing out tithes, so if you made a large donation and didn't see your name come up, first off thanks, and second don't worry, give it a little time.


----------



## Munky

Congratulations to everyone who got a cool new banner, and a thankyou to the staff for bring these back.:security:


----------



## Red Corsairs

Thanks for the new award .

And a big congratulations to everybody else who've won awards, big kudos to the 3 to have finished the army painting challenge. I failed big time :wink:.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

I think everyone should re-read the original post made by Vishcount Vash...



Viscount Vash said:


> *Do not pester Staff for any awards.*


----------



## MaidenManiac

I really should get a laptop, then I would have seen this a lot sooner, thanks a bunch folks:drinks:
And a big (late) grats to all other rewarded members:drinks:

Ironic that the rewards were awarded 2 days after I left for the summer  
In some ways it sucks to work away from home more or less the whole summer:angry:

*scurries back to the laptop comparison jungle*


----------



## Mossy Toes

Awesome to have these back! Congrats to all my fellow award winners, and thanks to those who appreciate my contribution!


----------

